# Kontaktformular mit PHP



## Akkuschrauber (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mit PHP ein Kontaktformular erstellt. Laufen soll es auf einem HostEurope.de Server, allerdings kommt da immer nur die Meldung, dass das Formular nicht gesendet werden konnte. Hoste ich das gleiche Formular bei Lycos-Tripod, funktioniert es einwandfrei. 
Hat jemand von euch ne Idee woran des liegen könnte?? Hab ich da irgendwas falsch eingestellt??

Grüße
Akkuschrauber


----------



## Kadauz (6. Januar 2009)

Schwer zu sagen. Aber schildere doch mal dein Problem HostEurope.de. haben die keinen Support?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. Januar 2009)

Ne, das Problem is, dass ich glaube, dass ich im Benutzerkontrollzentrum was falsch eingestellt hab und dass es deshalb nicht funktioniert. Jetzt wollte ich halt einfach mal fragen ob jemand von euch das Problem kennt und mir eventuell nen Tipp geben kann.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Januar 2009)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Crizzo (12. Januar 2009)

Falls noch jemand von HostEurope dieses Problem hat. Man braucht entweder diese Code-Zeile im "Kontaktformular":

```
mail( [COLOR=Red]"-f mail@beispiel.de");
```
oder man gibt in den Einstellungen bei HostEurope im Adminbereich eine "Standard-Email"-Adresse an.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. Januar 2009)

Japp, das war auch bei mir der Fehler. 
Aber der Support ist echt Spitze. Abends gemailt, am nächsten Mittag die Antwort da...


----------



## Crizzo (13. Januar 2009)

Eben, den habe ich ua. bei genau diesem Problem kontaktiert und die sind wirklich flott und hilfreich.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (14. Januar 2009)

Kommt man ja auch nich auf Anhieb drauf...


----------

